# G4 alim bruyante



## Vincemac (27 Mars 2006)

Salut,

je possède un G4 MDD 1Ghz, (les derniers modeles),
mais il est assez bruyant,
apres l'avoir simplement ouvert,
çà viendrait des 2 petits ventillos internes de l'alimentation!!:hein: :hein: 
de marque Samsung ref : PSCF401601B

est-il facile de les changer,
comme j'ai vu ds des tutos de bricolo sur le net,
si vous avez une reference de ventillos silencieux;
merci!! 

Vincent


----------



## Ayce (27 Mars 2006)

Tu peux remplacer les ventilos par des Smartcooler, en vente chez www.pcsilent.de
J'avais mis ça sur mon G4 MDD et c'est beaucoup moins bruyant


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2006)

Ayce a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux remplacer les ventilos par des Smartcooler, en vente chez www.pcsilent.de
> J'avais mis ça sur mon G4 MDD et c'est beaucoup moins bruyant




Ok mais les ventilos de l'alim sont des 60x60x25, y a donc un truc qui m'échappe, et dans ces dimensions on trouve rien avec un débit d'air suffisant et un bruit moindre de ceux installés.


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2006)

Vincemac a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> je possède un G4 MDD 1Ghz, (les derniers modeles),
> mais il est assez bruyant,
> ...




J'ai le même mac, ça m'obsède aussi quand je bosse, depuis 6 mois je trouvais le bruit de pire en pire, et le simple fait de les démonter et de bien nettoyer les pales à fait diminuer le bruit par 2 presque.


----------



## Vincemac (27 Mars 2006)

c facile à demonter?

j'ai vaguement vu 1 vis tenant le tout,
l'alim a la forme d'un lecteur CD +long;


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2006)

Vincemac a dit:
			
		

> c facile à demonter?
> 
> j'ai vaguement vu 1 vis tenant le tout,
> l'alim a la forme d'un lecteur CD +long;




Une vis à l'intérieur, une vis alen derrière le powermac, rien d'autres, le PM MDD est particulièrement bien foutu et facile à démonter. Après tu as quelques vis pour extraire les ventilos, je ne sais pas comment les débrancher mais pour les nettoyer ce n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2006)

Ayce a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux remplacer les ventilos par des Smartcooler, en vente chez www.pcsilent.de
> J'avais mis ça sur mon G4 MDD et c'est beaucoup moins bruyant





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais les ventilos de l'alim sont des 60x60x25, y a donc un truc qui m'échappe, et dans ces dimensions on trouve rien avec un débit d'air suffisant et un bruit moindre de ceux installés.






Bon tu me dis comment tu fais alors ?


----------



## Vincemac (15 Avril 2006)

je crois que j'ai trouvé la bonne soluce,
par miracle, apres avoir fait toute la rue Montgallet,
j'ai trouvé 1 seule boutique, qui a ces ventillos!!!!:rateau: :rateau: 
et surtout en 25mm d'epaisseur, sinon les autres sont trop fins!!
c genial ils sont tres silencieux;
par contre faut se taper le demontage de l'alim,
et c un peu galère qd même, avis aux bricoleurs,
affutez-vous!!

mais maintenant, j'aimerais faire totalement disparaitre le bruit restant,
en remplacant le 120x120x38;
qq'un a trouvé un bon modele?

merci


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2006)

Vincemac a dit:
			
		

> je crois que j'ai trouvé la bonne soluce,
> par miracle, apres avoir fait toute la rue Montgallet,
> j'ai trouvé 1 seule boutique, qui a ces ventillos!!!!:rateau: :rateau:
> et surtout en 25mm d'epaisseur, sinon les autres sont trop fins!!
> ...




Vince tu as un message privé


----------

